# Medición de diodo zener



## wehp90

buen dia a todos lo que quiero saber es como medir un diodo zener con mi tester analogico como saber cuando esta bueno y como saber cuando esta malo!!! de antemano gracias!!!


----------



## luisgrillo

Solo lo mides como diodo normal. Punta positiva en anodo y punta negativa en catodo.

El valor puede variar desde los .300 hasta los .800.


----------



## ElTallercito

El diodo zener se mide como un diodo normal, en directa conduce y en inversa no, eso si esta bueno. Lo haces con un multimetro en funcion de Ohmetro y medis resistencia, poca R en directa y mucha R en inversa. Si no anda esta mal no conduce para ningun lado, o conduce de cualquier forma. 

Saludos espero hayas entendido.

Nota: Los diodos zener son diodos especiales que se utilizan para regular tension o como tensiones de referencia. Se usan en inversa y van en paralelo a la carga. Para que funcionen correctamente por ellos debe circular una corriente que ronda los 2mA. Y hay que tener cuidado con la potencia(como toda las cosas) porque si no se queman.

Lo ultimo es un poco de info.


----------



## wehp90

gracias por las respuestas!!!!! pero para medirlo hay que quitarlo del impreso????? o no???????


----------



## Helminto G.

porsupuesto, porque de otro modo los demas componentes confundiran la medida del multimetro


----------



## wehp90

ok muchas gracias por sus respuestas!!! y felices fiestas!!!! voy a ver si lo puedo medir sino comento despues como me fue!!!!  saludos!!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

si te resulta mas facil solo desolda una terminal sacala y mide


----------



## Kamuss

luisgrillo dijo:


> Solo lo mides como diodo normal. Punta positiva en anodo y punta negativa en catodo.
> 
> El valor puede variar desde los .300 hasta los .800.



saludos, buenas noches, estoy midiendo unos zener y el valor que me da es de .664 (medicion de diodo con un tester digital).. alguien me ayuda a traducir esto?.. que significa? muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Kamuss dijo:


> saludos, buenas noches, estoy midiendo unos zener y el valor que me da es de .664 (medicion de diodo con un tester digital).. alguien me ayuda a traducir esto?.. que significa? muchas gracias!


Lo conectaste al revés.


----------



## Kamuss

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo conectaste al revés.


 bueno.. tal vez no me supe expicar.. si lo mido de una forma me da 1 y de la otra me da .664, entonces me pregunto. como se la capacidad del diodo?.. es de cir, hasta que voltaje pudiera el zener regular?.. cuantos wats?...


----------



## Fogonazo

Kamuss dijo:


> bueno.. tal vez no me supe expicar.. si lo mido de una forma me da 1 y de la otra me da .664,


Podría ser un zener de 1.1V (Valor normalizado)


> ..entonces me pregunto. como se la capacidad del diodo?.. es de cir, hasta que voltaje pudiera el zener regular?


Suponiendo que el zener sea de 1.1V mantendrá una tensión estable (Dentro de ciertos márgenes) de 1.1V.
Esa tensión "De Referencia" la usarás para controlar otra que puede ser de cualquier valor. 


> .. cuantos wats?...


Eso depende del tamaño físico del diodo


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Una duda Kamuss, si conectás es tester en modo diodo, y no tocás nada con las puntas, cuanto marca?


----------



## Kamuss

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda Kamuss, si conectás es tester en modo diodo, y no tocás nada con las puntas, cuanto marca?



la medicion es .664, es un Zener muy pequeño como de 5 mm, lo saque de una fuente ATX de 400W, esto porque no consigo zener pequeños (de menos de 20v) para un proyecto personal (Traduccion al cristiano: explicacion valor resistencia), por cierto.. en referencia dicho proyecto tengo lo siguiente, el capacitor que consegui de menos faradios fue de 1uF a 250v, me habian recomendado colocar dos en serie para reducir a .5uF pero vi que era muy voluminoso por lo que decidi subir la resistencia a 1.5kOhm 5% cerámica, ayer lo probe y funciono todo bien (no explotó jajaja), me da 24v de salida en DC y como no encuentro leds blancos de 10mm le voy a colocar leds de 5mm, en vez de 6 le pondre 8 en total, mi pregunta es ¿es normal que la resistencia genere tanto calor?...


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno, en este fin de semana quiero ir probando todos los Diodos que tengo en la placa, hay algunos Zener, segun la standard son rojos pero estos tienen el mismo color que los diodos normales, es decir negro. He visto esquemas donde colocarlos con una fuente variable para ir viendo si el Zener hace su funcion. Existe alguna forma mas casera y menos laboriosa para probarlo? la verdad que tengo poco alcanze a muchas cosas en este bendito pais donde vivimos. Gracias y Saludos


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Los puedes probar conectando una Resistencia de 1k en serie con el Zener...


Ver el archivo adjunto 128647

Con este sencillo circuito podrá probar prácticamente todos los Diodos Zener.

Conectas un Diodo Zener.
Ajustas la tensión a 0VCC.
Conectas la Fuente de Alimentación´
Vas subiendo la tensión, y al mismo vas viendo la tensión en el Voltímetro.
Llegará un momento en el que la tensión ya no suba más, esa será la  tensión Zener del Diodo.

Sal U2


----------



## luigimaldini

Amigo Miguelus puedo utilizar una fuente de alimentacion de una PC? el circuito se puede montar en un tablero blanco de esos de agujeritos para realizar la prueba? Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

No habiendo grandes corrientes que circulen, puedes usar un "protoboard" que supongo es a lo que te refieres.

Una vez probado el funcionamiento del circuito, debieras hacer algo más "definitivo".


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja, y por ejemplo no serviria agarrar los 12v de una fuente de poder de un PC para hacer la prueba si el zener funciona o no? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podes mejor tomar de +12 a -12 y tenes 24 V 

Saludos !


----------



## luigimaldini

Dosmetros puedo agarrar las 2 de 12? y en ese caso la resistencia sirve la de 1kohm o hace falta mas valor? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , agarrás cable amarillo y cable azul , cómo el azul de -12 tiene protección hasta 1 A , cualquier macana te apaga la fuente. Y con 1k andarías bien 

Saludos !


----------



## luigimaldini

Gracias he probado con azul y amarillo, me supongo que hay que unirlos los 2,no? y cuantos cables de masa negros hay que agarrar? porque he unido amarillo y azul, y un negro y la fuente no arranca. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay que unirlos , harias un cortocircuito !

El amarillo es el positivo y ahora el azul es tu negativo-masa-comun.

Aqui el negro no lo usás.


----------



## luigimaldini

Dosmetros ahora si que me perdi,jejeje. O sea que  para hacer la prueba con el polimetro de que llegan los 24v no tengo que conectar ningun negro? la punta roja al amarillo y la negra al azul? Saludos.



Bueno he probado como tu dices y efectivamente me tira casi los 24v, con el multimetro me da 23,05 esta bien esa medida? Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , el amarillo al + y el azul al - del diagrama 

Cable rojo del tester a R1 y cable negro a cable azul 

23V está bien 

Ver el archivo adjunto 128647


----------



## luigimaldini

Disculpa de nuevo, pero para hacer la prueba la punta positiva no va al catodo del zener? dices que lo lleve a la resistencia a cual de los extremos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Punta roja a la union de R1 con el cátodo.

Sin Zener medirás 23V (ya lo sabés ) y con zener , la tensión zener . . . nada se rompe ni quema.

Entretenete : *Improvisando* diodos *zener*


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok amigo Dosmetros eres un crack , si Dios quiere el fin de semana intentare probar todos los diodos que tenga por aqui, quiero comprarme un protoboard para ir experimentando en él, a ver como lo encuentro de precio porque aqui ya es imposible vivir. Cualquier duda escribiré por aqui para que me pongas al dia,jejejeje. Gracias y de nuevo un saludo.

Da gusto tratar con personas como tú, que ayuda a los que casi estamos empezando en este mundo. Cualquier novedad lo notificaré por aqui.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno Dosmetros a ver si hoy puedo ir a comprar la resistencia, pero en caso de que no hubiera resistencia de 1kohm que margen de valor podria comprar? es decir que valor minimo de resistencia y que valor maximo?. Y esa resistencia que funcion cumple en el circuito? el zener no trae resistencia en su interior?  Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

1k es ultra común . . . 1k2

Las resistencias valen . . . nada ! , así que comprate de 100Ω , de 470Ω , de 1kΩ , de 4k7Ω y 10KΩ para empezar  . . . 1/4 de Watt (chiquitas)

El zener es un díodo , no trae la resistencia servida en bandeja


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok amigo dosmetros, pero no te miento cuando te digo que a lo mejor no la hay, en ese caso que valor seria el mas adecuado para realizar la prueba?, si se que las resistencias son baratas menos en este pais,jejeje. es en serio amigo dosmetros todo es horrible aqui, Bueno y eso de 1/4 de watt es el tamaño? Saludos de nuevo amigo.


----------



## urubamba

Aprovecho este tema para preguntar, se consiguen _por estos pagos_ diodos zener de 75 volts ?

Es para una fuente de alimentación de un preamplificador que hace mucho quedó postergado por no conseguirlo en su momento, todos me decían que era un valor " raro ".

La corriente que debería soportar de mínima es 250 mA

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los podés poner en serie . . . , pero 250 mA 

Podés poner el circuito ?


----------



## opamp

75V x 0.25A = 18.75W ,para que no hierba tienes que sobredimensionar la potencia ,2 a 3 veces, és decir 75V/50 W. Aquí te resulta una fuentecita con LM317 + zener en el pin de Adj para subir el voltaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Guta más :


----------



## opamp

2M, a la gran mayorîa de Latinoamericanos, solo nos alcanza para morfar lo que se encuentre y comprar los zener "baratitos", 75V +/-5% de precisión, 71.25V a 78.75V. A lo mejor con el humilde LM317 podamos paliar nuestras carencias de comprar zener de alta precisiôn.

Saludos Tercer-Mundistas, Clasistas y Combativos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui en C.A.B.A.  :

Bzx55c75 /zener 75v 500mw Exd6190 0,1 *U$S - *x 200 unid 0,05 *U$S* 

Zenner 75v0 1w Exd6226 0,25 *U$S - *x 200 unid 0,015 *U$S*

1n5375b 82v 5w Exd6245 1.10 *U$S - **x 5 *unid 0.75 *U$S*

http://www.dicomse.com.ar/general.php


----------



## urubamba

Estimados, muchas gracias por las opiniones.
*Dos metros*, creo que me excedí en la apreciación del consumo y por mucho , 75 volts por 0,250 amperes da 18.75 watts .......

Como no quiero irme del tema específico del hilo que es sobre zeners , abriré un hilo aparte con toda la documentación y fotos de lo que tengo hecho ( se trata de un _machete_ de un amplificador integrado Mc Intosh MA-6100 que había escuchado en mi juventud y _me quedé prendado _)
El archivo completo pesa 1.39 MB en un PDF....imagino que no se puede subir, pero creo que tengo el circuito de la fuente completa en una vieja fotocopia..
Mil gracias desde  ya y la seguimos...





opamp dijo:


> 2M, a la gran mayorîa de Latinoamericanos, solo nos alcanza para morfar lo que se encuentre y comprar los zener "baratitos", 75V +/-5% de precisión, 71.25V a 78.75V. *A lo mejor con el humilde LM317* podamos paliar nuestras carencias de comprar zener de alta precisiôn.
> 
> Saludos Tercer-Mundistas, Clasistas y Combativos!!



Tengo uno de ésos sin usar, si podría servir para hacer la fuentecita regulada que necesito, estaría _de prima_ !  Adelanto que necesito dos tensiones, 75 Y 20 Volts lo más estables posibles.

Pero ténganme paciencia hasta _domani_, porfa....


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno Dosmetros, despues de  no se cuanto tiempo para quitar un maldito diodo Zener, me voy al datasheet, se trata del IN4756A, la sorpresa es que mi experimento no me funcionó, ya que como hablamos utilice los 24 voltios de la fuente, pues bién este diodo tiene un voltaje Zener de 47v, para salir de la duda coloque el zener en el protoboard y por supuesto me daba los 23v de la fuente, asi que no se si regula bien los 47v, como podria sacar por lo menos 50v para probarlo? Tambien hice la prueba para ver la directa e inversa y en directa me da 0.590 y en inversa nada, estan bien esos valores?.Gracias y por lo menos funcionar funciona todo, pero claro me queda la duda de regular. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para esos díodos zeners , directo desde los 110 o 220 Vac , el *cátodo* y el *rojo* del tester a la *flecha celeste.*

El ánodo y cable negro a la flecha blanca.

*Ojo que hay peligro de quedarse pegado !*

Si tenés dos transformadores *de hierro* de lámpara dicroica , los conectas entre ellos 12 V con 12 V y usas uno de los 220 para el enchufe y el otro 220 para tu medidor , y así sería mucho menos peligroso.








Saludos !


----------



## luigimaldini

Vaya Dosmetros ya eso es mucho para mi, no hay forma de poderlo probar con 50v en corriente continua?, claro me imagino que una fuente regulada lo haria, aqui ni siquiera la he visto de tanto voltaje regulada, y en caso de que la hubiera el precio seria un disparate. En fin Saludos


----------



## opamp

Estimado se prueba con miliAmperios, consigue un transformador a 12Vac,el más pequeño que encuentres, y te haces un multiplicador de voltaje, con un triplicador sería suficiente, con un cuadriplicador mejor, es suficiente que le hagas circular unos 5mA por el zener, si quieres precisión  debes hacer que circule IZtest.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno amigos navegando por la red, he visto un chico que con 12v ac, en el mismo protoboard transforma esos 12vac  a 50v dc, es decir de alterna a continua, utilizando diodos y capacitadores, con eso yo podria comprobar dicho zener,no? seria entonces conseguir un transformador para transformarla a 12v ac, y con ese circuito podria hacerlo? 

No seria posible multiplicar esos 12v dc que yo saco de la fuente para convertirlo a 50v dc? haciendo algo parecido a lo de este chico? ya que solo podia sacar los 24v que me dijo dosmetros, es decir con ayuda de condensadores y componente llevarlo a 50v.
Saludos.


----------



## opamp

Entra al buscador del Foro a "multiplicadores de voltaje",Marcelo,compatriota tuyo, lo explica muy bién.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno, creo que tambien podria hacerlo a traves de un transformador, bajar el voltaje de 110v a 24v o algo parecido, despues seria rectificarla, en algun caso aumentarla para pasar los 47 del zener y poder hacer la prueba. como quedaria el esquema?  Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno amigos, he conseguido un transformador 12vac-0-12vac, como podria aumentarlo hasta conseguir como unos 50v para medir el dichoso zener? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Puedes implementar el circuito que compartió dosme en el post anterior o bien otra forma que se me ocurre de momento es armar un multiplicador de voltaje, aquí en el foro hay información de ese tipo de circuitos


----------



## luigimaldini

Si ya le he echado un vistazo, pero la verdad que me lio un poco a la hora de ver los diagramas. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza

¿En qué te confundes compañero? ¿Ves algún componente desconocido?


----------



## luigimaldini

No Daniel, los componentes se lo que son, me refiero a las lineas entre los componentes. Por ejemplo primero puedo rectificar con 4 diodos y despues ir multiplicando ese voltaje? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero si ese circuito eleva a algo de 200V


----------



## Daniel Meza

Yo me refiero a los circuitos que usan capacitores y diodos para multiplicar un voltaje de CA. El circuito que puso dosmetros no necesita puentes de diodos, es bueno y sencillo.


----------



## luigimaldini

Si es que he visto circuitos que utilizan 2 diodos y 2 capacitores para multiplicar el voltaje. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhh vos decís desde los 12+12 =24 Vca del tuyo , Ok












https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/


----------



## luigimaldini

Exacto dosmetros, pero en esos circuitos multiplicadores de voltaje la corriente que entra al condensador es alterna o es rectificada continua? tambien no sabria que condensadores en microfaradios utilizar y el voltaje. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entra ac desde el transformadsor y sale dc

Los capacitores deberán ser de al menos el doble del voltaje y para medir zeners , con 100 nF andarias


----------



## luigimaldini

Pero entonces los condensadores a utilizar serian electroliticos? en los electroliticos la corriente puede ser alterna? siempre entendi que los electroliticos manejaban corriente continua con polaridad. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todos los condensadores , polarizados o no , o almacenan voltaje contínuo o permiten la circulación de corriente alterna.

En éste caso lo podés armar con lo que tengas a mano , o sea de 100nF o de 1uF o de 10uF o de 100uF . . .  solo fijate que sean del doble o triple de la tensión final. Para eso mirá los diagramas que te subí.

Saludos !


----------



## luigimaldini

es decir si duplico el voltaje de salida del transformador utilizando los 2 voltaje 12v, el primer condensador a colocar que voltaje deberia de tener, 24v? y en el segundo? es que tampoco me oriento en el diagrama como circula la corriente para entrar en cada condensador. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y si *lees* los datos que se te ponen ? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/


----------



## luigimaldini

Si los leo Dosmetros, y perdoname si soy muy torpe pero no se que voltaje acumula cada condensador en su fase de carga, y tampoco me oriento con las flechas como seria la carga de corriente encada caso. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pone los dos de 60V y listo


----------



## luigimaldini

Aja ok, 60 v y los microfaradios que capacidad? es que en algunos sitios leo que tiene que ser superior a 200, en otros que si 1000uf, por eso te digo.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Si, a esos circuitos me refería... la capacidad ya te la sugirió dosmetros, en realidad en este caso no es tan crítico pues no demandarás demasiada corriente. 
Con unos caps mayores a 100nF debe de resultar sin problema


----------



## luigimaldini

aja, 100nf o 100uf? existen electroliticos de 100nf?, utilizando ese esquema es rectificacion de media onda? es que mi transformador tiene 3 cables, 12v a los lados y el del centro, me imagino que el del centro no se utiliza. Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza

100nF es decir 0.1uF y si es común encontrarlos en electrolíticos. 
Respecto a tu transformador si te da 12V tomando como referencia el cable del centro entonces tu transformador es de 24V (12VCA por rama).


----------



## luigimaldini

Si Daniel, pero entonces me imagino que los cables de 12v seran lo de los extremos, el del centro no lo debo conectar a ningun sitio, no? Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Así es, el del centro hazlo nudo, una poca de cinta de aislar en la punta y lo dejas en paz, no lo cortes del todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y capacitores ponele lo que tengas , si tenés de 100 uF por 60 V dale nomás !


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok perfecto, despues de esos 2 condensasdores tendré mas de 47v, es que son los que necesito para medir el zener, y tambien como coloco la resistencia y de cuantos ohmios? Saludos.


----------



## opamp

Si la red de 220Vac te sube 10% se te cargan a 75V, te recomiendo de 100V.


----------



## luigimaldini

Opamp la red de aqui es 110v, varia en algo? que carga tendre en la salida del primer capacitador y que carga tendre en la salida del segundo capacitador? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tánto te cuesta soldar y medir ????


----------



## opamp

Amigo, ya sea de :110,127,220,380,440,560 si sube en el primario %, eso mismo se refleja en el secundario.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok bueno, entonces para ir mejor los coloco de 100v y 100uf como dijo Dosmetros, y la posicion de la resistencia y el zener en el circuito? SAludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ver el archivo adjunto 128647


----------



## luigimaldini

O sea la resistencia de 1kohm y en el anodo de D1? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate el +- de un circuito y del otro . . .


----------



## Gera Farias

Hola amigos, aprovechando el tema zener, y tratando de aminorar mi ignorancia jeje!, pregunto: ¿Se puede identificar un zener montado en una placa sólo por su apariencia física?, me refiero a sus propiedades, tipo, valor, etc... pues yo sólo veo algunas lineas negras sobre él y no algún número referencial o color o algo así... =( les agradezco su atención. Tambien espero no alterar el tema del topic o si alguien puede remitirme a algun topic sobre lo que menciono se lo agradeceré pues usé el buscador y no vi dónde pudiera caber mi duda ups!


----------



## shevchenko

Muchos zener distintos se pueden ver iguales, podes calcular "a ojo" de cuantos watts es...
Sí podes analizar que función cumple según donde esta y de ahi suponer su voltaje....
Por ejemplo: si esta en la "entrada" de alimentación del integrado buscas el datasheet del ic y seguro que ahi veras ese mismo zener con sus valores correspondientes...
Si esta conectado Gate-Source en un mosfet, sera de un voltaje un poco mas bajo del máximo voltaje que soporta el Gate....
Si esta  luego de una resistencia y "Alimenta" un capacitor, el valor del capacitor te dará una referencia... sin olvidar el margen de voltaje que se les da (por ejemplo para 12v se usan caps de 16v)

....y asi infinitamente.


Saludos!

PD:
Lo correcto es desoldarlo, testearlo y en el peor de los casos en un protoboar lo puede montar en un circuito simple, (resistencias y capacitor) y se testea que voltaje tiene de "trabajo"  y a ojo se supone de cuantos watts...


----------



## juanete

hola muchas gracias Shevchenko pero e encontrado la esquema de este amplificador pioneer A-22 y resulta que el diodo es un fotodiodo y es normal que se encienda cuando se mide con el aparato pero otra problema es que tiene quemado un transistor TOSHIBA RN2201 y no se donde encontrarlo,puedo subtituirlo por otro transistor que cumple l misma función?gracias


----------

